# Brown Eyeliner on WOC Skintones



## luvsic (Jun 9, 2009)

Hey all,

I'm Asian and I just recently purchased some dark brown eyeliner because I was curious to see if it would look good on my skintone (about an NC30) at first I thought it was a myth that only blondes, light brunettes, and pale redheads should wear. I was pleasantly surprised to find that it looked less harsh, more natural, and overall pretty good! I have alien eyes without makeup, so I totally can't pull off a "fresh & natural" look without a little help. I just purchased a cheap NYC 99 cent pencil in dark brown, but I was very happy with the results. I am probably going to try another drugstore product though, because I have to tug and dig the pencil into my eyes to get any sort of color. But I think it looks beautiful kind of smudged out, so it's smokey but not overbearing and still natural looking. Great for an everyday look. 

Just wanted to share my experiences! What do you ladies think of brown liner on your skintone?


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Jun 9, 2009)

trust me, i was probably one of the main people thinking that brown is ridiculous, especially since most brown liners are my exact skintone, but i was wrong! especially if you're fairer, it's not as harsh/Bret Michaels Rock of Love-y and perfect for every day!

i recently purchased the HIP truth color cream eyeliner (seriously, why is the name so long?!) and i was surprised at how well it looked as an eyeliner!
i cannot live without topliner and i thought that it wouldn't show up or do anything for my face, but as a natural look it was PHENOMENAL!

that HIP one was just the perfect color and i applied it to the entire lid and LIGHTLY put Embark and Carbon on the outer corner, then doubled up the HIP as a liner, and in the crease and it came out well. 

i'm pretty sure you can pull off the natural look. just got a shadow (creme or powder) that is a shade or two darker than you and probably another deeper brown corner for the outer lid and crease. maybe i'm not too familiar with what "alien eyes" are, but im sure it'll work for you.

i'm glad it worked out thus far!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 9, 2009)

I love brown liner when I am going for a soft not so dramatic eye....I am NC45...when I want my lips to be the focus I always use a brown liner or no liner


----------



## luvsic (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pnuttbuttajelli* 

 
_trust me, i was probably one of the main people thinking that brown is ridiculous, especially since most brown liners are my exact skintone, but i was wrong! especially if you're fairer, it's not as harsh/Bret Michaels Rock of Love-y and perfect for every day!

i recently purchased the HIP truth color cream eyeliner (seriously, why is the name so long?!) and i was surprised at how well it looked as an eyeliner!
i cannot live without topliner and i thought that it wouldn't show up or do anything for my face, but as a natural look it was PHENOMENAL!

that HIP one was just the perfect color and i applied it to the entire lid and LIGHTLY put Embark and Carbon on the outer corner, then doubled up the HIP as a liner, and in the crease and it came out well. 

i'm pretty sure you can pull off the natural look. just got a shadow (creme or powder) that is a shade or two darker than you and probably another deeper brown corner for the outer lid and crease. maybe i'm not too familiar with what "alien eyes" are, but im sure it'll work for you.

i'm glad it worked out thus far! _

 
haha! well I'll explain what "alien eyes" are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have no definition whatsoever when my eyes don't have makeup...I mean, some people have very pretty shaped eyes, so they don't need much makeup to make them pop completely (some only need mascara and that's all.) However, my eyes are shaped like shortened footballs (I don't know if that quite makes sense) and I have pretty dark irises, so not a lot of white space + dark irises that blend in with pupils + not a large crease = alien eyes.  

Now, as for me, I am in love with "long eyes" over "doll eyes" or large eyes...kind of like Elaine Irwin Mellecamp's eyes (the almay model's) or Jessica Gomes'. So I constantly try to imitate that. I just noticed black eyeliner is way too harsh for the day time, so I was looking for something more neutral. 

Thank you so much for your tips! I will try them. I am also going to get a better liner tomorrow in brown because this one I have to pull and tug my eyes at to get a smidge of color out. 

Here's a pic of the eye shape I adore (and wish I had!)


----------



## KatRosier (Jun 10, 2009)

I really agree that brown liner is do-able for WOC and is gorgeous for a "softer" look. However, I don't think all WOC can look natural with brown liner. I have jet black hair, black eyebrows, dark black lashes and dark olive skin and brown liner alone just doesn't look right. I tend to line thickly with brown and smudge it out, then do a super skinny line in black at the base otherwise I feel like a look sick. The only time I lined with brown and it looked OK was when I used brown mascara too, but then I didn't feel it looked softer and more natural..just washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm using the wrong shade of brown or maybe I'm just used to black liner so everything else looks off to me, I don't know.


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 10, 2009)

Personally I love brown liner, so long as it's a dark brown (MAC's Coffee) it's pretty much interchangeable for me.  The Rich Ground fluidline is also another favourite, for something different.


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

i actually love brown eyeliner. i'm a NC50 tone and i use Teddy a lot (MAC) and it looks great. it's dark enough that it can still show on tones darker than me as well so even when i have a super duper tan it still shows and looks good. i i also love wearing that alone with some mascara on weekends when i'm just going to the beach or doing whatever


----------



## Lauren1981 (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_haha! well I'll explain what "alien eyes" are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have no definition whatsoever when my eyes don't have makeup...I mean, some people have very pretty shaped eyes, so they don't need much makeup to make them pop completely (some only need mascara and that's all.) However, my eyes are shaped like shortened footballs (I don't know if that quite makes sense) and I have pretty dark irises, so not a lot of white space + dark irises that blend in with pupils + not a large crease = alien eyes. 

Now, as for me, I am in love with "long eyes" over "doll eyes" or large eyes...kind of like Elaine Irwin Mellecamp's eyes (the almay model's) or Jessica Gomes'. So I constantly try to imitate that. I just noticed black eyeliner is way too harsh for the day time, so I was looking for something more neutral. 

Thank you so much for your tips! I will try them. I am also going to get a better liner tomorrow in brown because this one I have to pull and tug my eyes at to get a smidge of color out. 

Here's a pic of the eye shape I adore (and wish I had!)



















_

 
i love how women with hooded eyes can just smudge the eyeliner to make a smokey eye. it looks so good


----------



## luvsic (Jun 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KatRosier* 

 
_I really agree that brown liner is do-able for WOC and is gorgeous for a "softer" look. However, I don't think all WOC can look natural with brown liner. I have jet black hair, black eyebrows, dark black lashes and dark olive skin and brown liner alone just doesn't look right. I tend to line thickly with brown and smudge it out, then do a super skinny line in black at the base otherwise I feel like a look sick. The only time I lined with brown and it looked OK was when I used brown mascara too, but then I didn't feel it looked softer and more natural..just washed out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I'm using the wrong shade of brown or maybe I'm just used to black liner so everything else looks off to me, I don't know._

 
I know what you mean! I am really hesitant to try dark brown mascara because my lashes are naturally black too. I want to see if wearing brown liner with black fake lashes works...I tried it and it didn't look too bad, but I'm still not sure . I have very deep brown hair, it's almost black, but I have a lot of natural highlights so in the light it just looks dark brown. However, I have an olive skintone and I need to experiment around a little bit in order to get the right "look" i'm going for. 

Lauren - hah, if only that procedure were enough to make my eyes look good...I have a VERY small crease and small double eyelid, but since my eyes are shaped funny doing that just looks very odd. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 need more experimentation. 

nepenthe - gotta try out those colors :O ... I should stop by my local MAC store when I get the chance.  

Why can't my eyes look *striking*?? Whenever I try to give someone the *sexy eyes* it looks like I'm either half asleep or dying! *sigh*


----------



## Nepenthe (Jun 10, 2009)

Let me know how the colours work out for you, if you do pick them up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Why can't my eyes look *striking*?? Whenever I try to give someone the *sexy eyes* it looks like I'm either half asleep or dying! *sigh*_

 
I've got a few friends that are really good at striking the "sexy eyes" pose.. and I hate them for it.  >.>

I can't do it either.  >.<


----------



## haru5 (Jun 10, 2009)

i'm also NC30 and i have almond shaped eyes. I tried brown eyeliner because I wanted a natural look since black liner look a little gothic on me.. I smudge just a little on my lower lash line but it made me look like I haven't slept for days
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 now the only thing i use as brown liner is Dark Edge eyeshadow.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 10, 2009)

Take a look at Urban Decay's 24/7 Glide On eyepencil in Bourbon.  It has a tiny bit of glitter, but it's a nice brown.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2009)

I love brown liner.  The Nighthawk/Front Row pencil = love for me.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 11, 2009)

My favorite dark brown liner right now is Stila's kajal liner in Tiger's Eye


----------



## luvsic (Jun 11, 2009)

If only i had enough money in the world to try out all these liners :O ... I will definitely drop by sephora to check those colors out though. Thanks for the suggestions everyone!

So I finally figured out how to emulate a ~sultry~ look when it comes to eyes. Of course, when I still shoot *sexy eyes* towards the camera it comes out as a fail, but it looks fine in person. lol. 

You take the brown liner and smudge it out a little past the edge of your eye, and rim your inner corners. I know there's all this who-ha about doing that will make Asian eyes look smaller, but I don't care in this case. Plus, you tightline like crazy and lightly and thinly line the bottom of your eyes. I'm still perfecting it with my craptastic NYC pencil but it looks ok so far!

Nepenthe - lol, if anything at all i'm totally trying to break the "cute" stereotype stamped onto Asians most of the time. It's really hard to transition from "cute" to "sexy", but makeup and wardrobe (and hair) can really do wonders


----------



## frocher (Jun 11, 2009)

I like UD's Bourbon.  Tiger's eye is nice too.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 11, 2009)

Just one question with eye pencils - I know sharpening can be a hassle, but overall they are easier to smudge out, right? I love the subtle and smokey look they can give. I don't want a brown that's too dark or too harsh (too close to black) or else there won't really be a point in changing to brown.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_I love brown liner.  The Nighthawk/Front Row pencil = love for me._

 
I love the color and consistency of that pencil, but that bad boy smudges like CRAZY!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm NC30 and always use brown eyeliner on my lower lashline. I just find black looks way too harsh (although it's fine on the upper lashline). Lately I've been using a Prestige pencil, smudged, or else Bobbi Brown gel liner in Chocolate Shimmer Ink


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I'm NC30 and always use brown eyeliner on my lower lashline. I just find black looks way too harsh (although it's fine on the upper lashline). Lately I've been using a Prestige pencil, smudged, or else *Bobbi Brown gel liner in Chocolate Shimmer Ink*



_

 
I'd forgotten all about this one!  The only Bobbi Brown products I own are this and the Ivy Shimmer Ink gel liner.  They're lovely, it's just easier for me to use pencils so I always forget about them.  Thanks for mentioning it!


----------



## luvsic (Jun 11, 2009)

Ok everyone, I have very sad news...

so today i photographed myself to see how the liner would come out, and I literally looked DEAD. ZOMBIE DEAD...more like, zombie come to life =/ I knew this was too good to be true. However, I am not going to give up on finding the perfect shade. I am thinking of just scheduling a makeup session with someone from Sephora to get a match. This just goes to show I need to go darker brown in order for it to look natural yet still alive.

Again, I am not sure how this would look with black eyelashes though, because my lashes are naturally black but very sparse. I just use falsies (ardell 109s) because they are relatively natural, but I'm not sure how those two would blend together (brown liner with black lashes?) or I might just do naked lashes with brown liner, or get brown-black mascara...i'm not sure. Any advice?


----------



## luvsic (Jun 21, 2009)

Yesterday I got ALMAY CRAYON CONTOUR EYELINER in BROWN-BLACK and IT IS MY HG EYELINER =OOO!! I swear this stuff is amazing...it sticks completely and it's the perfect shade of brown that doesn't make me look washed out or like a vampire! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'M ECSTATIC!!

now all I need is a tan and i'll be the happiest person in the world lol


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I love the color and consistency of that pencil, but that bad boy smudges like CRAZY!_

 
Exactly. When I put this on its gone in an hour.  So sad


----------



## iCandy (Aug 12, 2009)

MAC Spiked.... nuff said


----------



## AdrianUT (Aug 12, 2009)

I'm a C7 I use dark brown liquid liner for more natural looks. I can do a thick line, thin line or tightline with it. It doesn't really clash with my lashes or black mascara. My lashes are on the sparse side,stick straight and point down  :-( but, brown gives them a little presence without being as noticable as black.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 12, 2009)

Brown doesn't show up on my eyelids as they are darker than my skin so I have to put on a base shadow if I want it to show.  Luckily though, black doesn't look too harsh on me so I use that most of the time.  I think I may sell my brown Bobbi Brown gel liner as I don't really use it.


----------



## mscoco (Mar 7, 2010)

Urban decay do a great brown called corrupt its in th 24/7 gift set but its a limited colour and they dont do it alone.


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 8, 2010)

I have dark brown, almost black hair and very dark thick eyebrows and large eyes. While I prefer black liner 98% of the time, sometimes I do very light or neutral looks that look crazy with black liner, so I will use Photogravure technakohl instead. Darker than Brownborder (which I don't use often at all), but still brown.  Also, for work, I will use it on the waterline (almost daily) to balance out my eye shape when wearing creamy black kohl types of liners on top (like UD Zero or Graphblack).


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm thinking about purchasing a brown eyeliner pencil.... What do u guys think about whiskey by UD or Burbon by UD?? Any other suggestions?


----------



## HeavenF (Aug 11, 2012)

I use BareMinerals eyeline in 9pm.
  	I'm MUFE shade 160 I don't know what I am in MAC


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 20, 2012)

Urban Decay Whiskey Is the perfect brown eyeliner for my complexion.


----------



## MissTT (Nov 20, 2012)

Whiskey is my HG brown eyeliner. I am C7/NC44 and I wear brown liner every day for work. I wear black when I'm going out.

  	Is Urban Decay selling Whiskey right now because I really need it?


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Nov 21, 2012)

MissTT said:


> :agree:  Whiskey is my HG brown eyeliner. I am C7/NC44 and I wear brown liner every day for work. I wear black when I'm going out.  Is Urban Decay selling Whiskey right now because I really need it?


  I got in the roller girl pallete.  I haven't seen it sold separately.  I say booooooooooo to that.


----------



## Calla88 (Nov 22, 2012)

BeautyByLele said:


> I'm thinking about purchasing a brown eyeliner pencil.... What do u guys think about whiskey by UD or Burbon by UD?? Any other suggestions?


  Whiskey is my HG brown eye liner LOVE it!


----------



## AishaArora (Nov 26, 2012)

I love brown eye liner, but it makes me look like I'm tired.


----------



## caribprincess (Nov 27, 2012)

Brown eyeliner does absolutely nothing for me


----------



## MissTT (Nov 27, 2012)

You ladies need to try a brown that's almost black. I've found those are the ones that work. I think years ago I used L'Oreal Le Grand Kohl in Cafe, but Whiskey is really the shizz for me.


----------



## caribprincess (Nov 28, 2012)

i might have to look into the Urban Decay whiskey....


----------

